# Keys for internal door locks



## dillons (24 Aug 2006)

Hi, only 1 of the internal doors on house I just bought has a key. Is there anyway I can get replacement keys, short of changing all the locks?
They are BASTA locks.
Am I right in thinking there are a limited number of keys for these type locks?

thanks,
dillons


----------



## ClubMan (24 Aug 2006)

Any use?

Internal door locks


----------



## Carpenter (24 Aug 2006)

There is a limited series of differing keys for the Basta lock.  TBH the Basta lock is a budget lock and I wouldn't rely on it for keeping a door locked- reason being that I locked a Basta lock one time and when I tried to open the same lock with the (locking) key it wouldn't open!  I had to take a sledge to the door in the end to get it open, not funny! If you want to be able to lock bathroom/ shower room doors I'd suggest a simple brass or chrome sliding bolt- looks fine, doesn't need key and won't cost much.  Locking doors with keys in a dwelling is not a great idea anyway especially if a fire breaks out.


----------



## Superman (24 Aug 2006)

Carpenter:
I'd second that regarding bathrooms - a lot of buy to let properties have Basta locks.  On one occasion a tenant ended up being locked into the bathroom because of one of these.  Fortunately there were other people in the apartment at the time.  Sliding Bolts are foolproof.


----------



## AJC (24 Aug 2006)

Superman said:


> Carpenter:
> I'd second that regarding bathrooms - a lot of buy to let properties have Basta locks. On one occasion a tenant ended up being locked into the bathroom because of one of these. Fortunately there were other people in the apartment at the time. Sliding Bolts are foolproof.


 
Further in favour of sliding bolts:  if you have small children (or small children visit) then they can be sorely tempted to lock themselvews in. If the sliding bolt is installed high enough, it gets around the proble.

(personally I am paranoid about someone walking in on me when I am sitting on the toilet)


----------



## dillons (24 Aug 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm not specifically looking for keys for bathroom doors. I live alone & like to lock downstairs rooms from the outside at night, I also like to lock my bedroom door. I know all the arguments re fire etc but I leave the locks in the doors so I don't really see the difference. 
It gives me a little bit more peace of mind and a better night's sleep, it's taking me some time to 'settle' into the new house and I'd really like the peace of mind at night.
so, if there are a limited number of keys (I have 1 - en-suite door), can I get the rest of the set in a locksmiths if I bring in the key I have and the numbers off the doors?

tks,
Sharon.


----------



## Leo (24 Aug 2006)

Chances are each lock will require a different key. A locksmiths may be able to provide you with one of each of the range.


----------



## Avns1s (24 Aug 2006)

From memory there are 16 different keys in the basta range. Best to get all 16 and trial and error will tell you which fits which. Bring back the one's you don't need or exchange for any doubles of a particular key required. Should be only about €3 each or less. Remember to ensure the locks aren't jammed with paint giving the impression that the key doesn't fit.

On the subject of bathroom locks, I think bolts are unsightly and have the hazard of someone locking themselves in if something happens or if they aren't high enough in the case of a child. There are locks for a bathroom which have a handle in place of a key from the inside and can be opened with a screwdriver from the outside. These look and are the business.


----------



## Superman (24 Aug 2006)

One note regarding the Bastas - make certain you have the right key.  Keys which are close to each other on the range of keys may be able to turn the lock but not open or open with difficulty.


----------



## Darth Maul (24 Aug 2006)

Yeah  Avns1s is right, go to a local hardware and ask for the full set of basta keys, leave them a desposit and take the full set of keys home, test them on all the doors,the ones you don't need just bring 'em back and tell hardware assistant that your returning them but keeping the rest, they will know how many keys were in the full set and charge you accordingly.


----------



## tradesman (24 Aug 2006)

Some  carpenters write the number of the key on the top edge of the door.
I do and i know one or two lads that do(dying breed)


----------



## bacchus (25 Aug 2006)

Hi Dillon,
I was in a tools renting place the other day and a guy turned up  with the exact same issue as you have.
In the shop based they had a set of all the keys (one very big key ring - probably 50 keys!) from a specific manufacturer. The guy gave a deposit of €20, took all the keys back home to try them. 
Try you local renting shop or PM if you want details of shop
Good luck


----------



## dillons (25 Aug 2006)

Thanks for all the replies.
I feel really thick now, I really thought they were BASTA locks but checked again last night, before making a trip to locksmith or hardware & discoverer they are in fact, Easi-T locks. Here's whats inscribed...
Easi-T
E * S
PAT. GB.
01-05521-9
2 LEVER

anyone come across these & know if they operate on the same limited number of keys and as readily available as the BASTA seem to be?

Thanks & sorry for the confusion!
dillons.


----------



## Leo (25 Aug 2006)

[broken link removed] manufacture these locks, if you have trouble obtaining keys locally, they should be able to point you to an Irish distributor.

Worst case scenario, you should be able to buy replacement locks for the internal doors for about €10 each. Easy DIY replacement.
Leo


----------



## Carpenter (25 Aug 2006)

Good news is they are a superior product to the Basta and any locksmith or hardware store should stock replacement keys, especially as they are only two lever locks anyway.


----------

